
The 1751 Machine that Made Everything (the first modern metal lathe) [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djB9oK6pkbA
======
GaryNumanVevo
I've been watching a ton of Machine Thinking's videos lately. His series on
Metrology (scientific study of measurement) is super interesting. He talks
about how to work your way up to precision manufacturing from a set of granite
slabs. We owe a ton of thanks to the scientists and engineers that developed
techniques to produce very accurate gauge blocks from which the entire modern
world is built on.

